
What Is Windows Lite? It's Microsoft's Chrome OS Killer - protomyth
https://www.petri.com/what-is-windows-core-os-its-microsofts-chromebook-os-killer
======
suff
Claiming victory with 0% market share? Seems legit...

~~~
suff
Maybe calling it something a little more accurate like "baby Chrome wannabe"
would be better than "Chrome Killer" ;-)

